# Dumbarnie Links



## Gowferdee (Sep 15, 2020)

Would be interested in playing https://www.dumbarnielinks.com for 115 quid Scottish rate - anyone played it? I need to get a handicap first.

Also interested in playing Rosemount and maybe a few Fife courses.


----------



## casuk (Sep 15, 2020)

Looks a nice course iv not played tho it, I dont think I would either at that price, leven links is £50 for a visitor


----------



## casuk (Sep 15, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Played it, loved it. Well worth it if you can afford it IMO.

I believe the Scottish resident green fee drops to £85 next month which might make it more palatable to some.
		
Click to expand...

Even at £85 is a bit much, is it me or has fees gone up recently across the board


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 15, 2020)

casuk said:



			Even at £85 is a bit much, is it me or has fees gone up recently across the board
		
Click to expand...

i thinks its just you, all these courses that attract overseas players are overpriced, buy the look of things, £85 isn't bad comp to the almost £300 they will want once things get back to normal.

everyone i know thats played it says its good, i was supposed to be playing it when it opened as a guest of VS, but postp till next year.

in the context of other courses £85 com to what trump Aberdeen wanted to go back in march like last year was £130..the reason we didn't go back


----------



## Captainron (Sep 15, 2020)

Played it in July and liked ti very much. Some belting holes on there. 

Heard it said that its better than Kingsbarns by a few.


----------



## Dando (Sep 15, 2020)

It’s on my firms list of courses I can play for free.

I just need to find clients in the area!


----------



## Dando (Sep 15, 2020)

Kaz said:



			What you selling? 

Click to expand...

Professional Liability insurance


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 15, 2020)

Front 9 is tremendous. Back 9 IMO nowhere near as good - 15-18 a bit of an anticlimax. Couple of stupid holes, and a couple of very average ones make up the last four.

Front 9 is excellent can't say a bad word about it.

Modern links creation but I'd take Royal Aberdeen or Royal Troon over it every day if I had the choice however that's more a personalized choice and an indication of where my head is at with course design. 

Go and play it you will enjoy it that is not up for debate.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 15, 2020)

Dando said:



			Professional Liability insurance
		
Click to expand...

i could be in the market


----------



## Captainron (Sep 15, 2020)

Dando said:



			Professional Liability insurance
		
Click to expand...

I'm a liability......


----------



## Jimaroid (Sep 15, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Heard it said that its better than Kingsbarns by a few.
		
Click to expand...

I resemble that remark.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 15, 2020)

Captainron said:



			I'm a liability......
		
Click to expand...

The only time "ability" should be used in a sentence for you, Cam.


----------



## barnacle (Oct 2, 2020)

Hello again. Played it twice now, it's pretty decent and good value considering Newbattle want £60 at the weekend! Front 9 is very good, back 9 not so good.

It's not in the same category as Kingsbarns though.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 2, 2020)

barnacle said:



			Hello again. Played it twice now, it's pretty decent and good value considering Newbattle want £60 at the weekend! Front 9 is very good, back 9 not so good.

It's not in the same category as Kingsbarns though.
		
Click to expand...

Your the 1st person I have heard that thought kingsbarns is better than Dunbarnie. 

I really need to play kingsbarns at some stage. 

Played Dunbarnie twice and really enjoyed it. It’s very scoreable and set up for a friendly golf experience


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 11, 2020)

Dando said:



			Professional Liability insurance
		
Click to expand...




Captainron said:



			I'm a liability......
		
Click to expand...

But definitely not professional...


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 11, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Your the 1st person I have heard that thought kingsbarns is better than Dunbarnie.

I really need to play kingsbarns at some stage.

Played Dunbarnie twice and really enjoyed it. It’s very scoreable and set up for a friendly golf experience
		
Click to expand...

Personally I don't think it lives up to the hype - back nine was considerably "poorer" in my opinion.


----------

